# Pro-Tec Cyphon Helmet



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Saw a photo posted by Dirt Rag.
Anyone see it?
How's it look?
Saw on their website for 07 that they abandoned the s/m & L/XL in favor or sep. S/M/L/XL sizes. (Thankfully as I could never fit into their L/XL...maybe the new XL size will fit me.)

Visor could be a little bigger imho. (Hey! a large visor deflects the greenbriars that grow out into our singletrack out here in PA very nicely.)

Just wondering if anyone checked it out.
Looks great for a good "aggressive trailriding" helmet.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

If you still are interested...it was cool! The "bone" color is flatout hot. Good price too...the helmet uses the BOA system and fit was right on for me. Weight was better than hardshells but a bit heavier than molded helmets. I ordered one for me and am stocking them in for next year.


----------

